# Boeing B-54A Mock-up Photos and Drawings



## jzichek (Jul 26, 2011)

A feature on the Boeing B-54A mock-up inspection of 1948 is now up at RetroMechanix.com:







The B-54A was the planned production version of the YB-50C and the final development of the B-29 Superfortress. It was powered by improved R-4360 Variable Discharge Turbine (VDT) radial engines and featured a larger wing span and longer fuselage, among many other changes. The article features 48 high resolution drawings and photos of this forgotten final development of the B-29/B-50 bomber series, ideal reference for those contemplating purchase of the Anigrand kit or modification of a B-29/B-50 kit. Enjoy!

-Jared


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for posting this!


----------



## jzichek (Jul 27, 2011)

You're welcome! I hope the material is of interest to the forum and encourages further research into this obscure aircraft.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2011)

Very interesting, thank you for posting!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool !! Hadn't heard about this.

Charles


----------

